# How long does a person expect a grill to last?



## wade b (Mar 16, 2014)

I have been researching for a new grill.  I know Weber is a great brand but I just cannot justify the cost.  I keep hearing how Char Broil, Brinkman, etc. and other cheaper brands are trash.  But I am looking to replace a Char Broil that we've been using without issue for the last 9 years.  I have replaced the burners and heat plate.  If that's trash, how long are these Webers lasting?  What is the life expectancy?  

It is time for a new heat plate again and I was thinking of updating my home unit and sending this one (with new heat plate) up to the cabin where we currently only have a charcoal grill.  

Here is the new Char Broil I am looking at.  http://www.lowes.com/pd_503219-8221...ales_dollar|1&page=1&facetInfo=Yes|Char-Broil


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a Uniflame brand from Wally Word..apparently marketed by the Blue Rhino propane folks.. which still works good after 15 years sitting out in the elements uncovered. I am going to try to find another when the time comes. it was around 150 bucks. Best of fortunes.


----------



## guruatbol (Mar 16, 2014)

My grills last about three to four years then I go get one from WalMart with our employee discount for the least I can.  I mean heck I use it to death and for finishing what comes out of the smoker. 

At some point I plan on a built in grill and outdoor kitchen, but for now I just rely on cheap.

Mel


----------



## demosthenes9 (Mar 16, 2014)

FWIW, at one point in history, both RCA and Sylvania were high quality TV brands.    Today, they both pretty much suck.

I wouldn't say that all Char Broil grills are trash now, but many of their offerings are no where near as good as they were 10 years ago.    Same thing with Brinkmann.   I have two Brinkmann Pro Series 2700 6 burner grills and they are both beasts.   Yet I picked up a Brinkmann 5 burner for my brother four years ago and it ended up being a cheap grill and had to be replaced after 2 years.

My two Brinkmann's are close to 15 years old and I have replaced the 6 cast iron burners in each of them one time.   My Weber Genesis Silver C is 1 year younger, and I've replaced the stock cooking grids with cast iron grates and replaced the Flavorizer bars one time.  I've picked up a couple of Weber Genesis Silver B's and a couple of Silver A's on Craigslist, each were about 10 years old and needed new Flavorizers and cooking grids.

Then again, Weber's don't have the same quality today that they had 10 years ago.

If I was shopping for a new grill, the brand name wouldn't persuade me one way or the other.  Rather, I'd check the grill out personally and try to determine it's build quality.   If it feels like a cheap and flimsy grill, odds are, that's exactly what it is.


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 16, 2014)

I usually grab one for around $100 get a few years out of it and do it all over again.


----------



## wade b (Mar 16, 2014)

Just for knowledge let's keep the conversation going.  

However I should note that I just paid $9.99 for a new heat plate.  The burners looked fine and may need to be replaced next spring.  Chances are we'll keep it another year.  It did and awesome job cooking the chops and veggies tonight.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey I will vote along with the other smart folks .Get a big old good cheap one and when it pukes go get another.  Its just like cars. Some of us do not play well with injuneers who take care of their stuff when they aint busy being a pain the ass.

.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 17, 2014)

Every time I see a thread like this I check Craigslist.  Man I wish I didn't do that.  Practically unused 22.5" WSM for $300, which means you could get it for less.  In my own neighborhood!

Lots of other great deals too on Weber One Touches.  My 26 year-old 18.5" Weber has finally bit the dust; rust thru on the areas where it fell over and the ceramic coating broke off.

"Must stay away from Craigslist."

Forgot to put the gasser information on the post I got so distracted by Craigslist.  I have a Kenmore Ceramic coated 5 burner gasser (3 grill burners plus side burner + rotisserie burner) my wife bought me quite a while ago.  Kenmore is made by Weber, Char Broil, or another contracted manufacturer.  It has been left uncovered in the NorCal weather for years.  No rust.  Works like a charm.   Never really cared for the rotisserie burner though because it limits you to one roast or chicken and I usually do two or three.


----------



## miamirick (Mar 17, 2014)

I believe that if you take care of it then it will last as long as you want it too

Trouble with our society today is we don't care for things like our previous generations did.   We just throw things out and go get a new one

I got a charmglow chefs choice cc-1 side by side grill which looks like new, they don't make anymore, maybe 20 yrs old

New Braunfels smoker I got from craigslist for a few bucks fixed it up and it looks like new

I live on salt water so you know how that corrodes

Get the parts online so they are cheap.


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 17, 2014)

Rick, I keep my gas grills clean and covered. They don't make them like my 20 year old webber. I get 3-4 years out of them and the burners are shot. I just did some research and it will cost more to replace the parts on the one I have now than I paid for it 4 years ago.


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 17, 2014)

I have gone through two charbroils in six years and in general are not happy with the quality of them.  They were covered, cleaned regularly, yet they still rusted inside and out. They are flimsy, don't cook evenly, and don't retain heat well, take forever to get real hot. Caved in and spent almost double the amount of a charbroil on a weber genesis and I don't think I can ever go back.  Sturdier, even heat across the whole grill, better system for draining grease from the grill, cooks much hotter which is great for steaks...overall, it's just a great product.  My opinion is do what works for you but if you think long term, the weber seems like a better investment.


----------



## bigbirdk (Mar 17, 2014)

We bought a Weber Silver Genesis roughly 12 years ago.  I keep it covered and the first 5 of those years were in New Hampshire.  In that time I have replaced the diffusers 3 or 4 times (i should probably just break down and buy the stainless ones), and 2 Weber covers.  Its a pretty basic model, no side burner or anything like that, but it still looks and works great and is rust free.  The thing with Weber, is they have great parts availability.  Something to think about.  If you see a deal on a used one, I would check it out.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Mar 18, 2014)

bigbirdk said:


> We bought a Weber Silver Genesis roughly 12 years ago. I keep it covered and the first 5 of those years were in New Hampshire. In that time I have replaced the diffusers 3 or 4 times (i should probably just break down and buy the stainless ones), and 2 Weber covers. Its a pretty basic model, no side burner or anything like that, but it still looks and works great and is rust free. The thing with Weber, is they have great parts availability. Something to think about. If you see a deal on a used one, I would check it out.


Bigbird,

When it comes time to replace the flavorizer (diffuser) bars again, there is a guy on Ebay who sells custom ones made  of 304 stainless steel, same as Weber, but higher gauge (16) .   They are better and more durable than the ones from Weber.  They are less expensive as well.    I've gotten them for all my Webers (including my Craigslist rescues) and couldn't be happier.  If you want, I can PM you a link to the seller.


----------



## bigbirdk (Mar 18, 2014)

Demosthenes9 said:


> Bigbird,
> 
> When it comes time to replace the flavorizer (diffuser) bars again, there is a guy on Ebay who sells custom ones made  of 304 stainless steel, same as Weber, but higher gauge (16) .   They are better and more durable than the ones from Weber.  They are less expensive as well.    I've gotten them for all my Webers (including my Craigslist rescues) and couldn't be happier.  If you want, I can PM you a link to the seller.



Please do, Sir!  Very appreciated!


----------



## bigbirdk (Mar 18, 2014)

Just for kicks, I got on the local Craigslist last night and searched for Webers.  Saw several in all price ranges, but not one was even half of what it would go for new! 
Most needed nothing or just some basic easily available parts to get them up and running.  
Lets face it, a grill really is not too complicated if you can turn a wrench!

IF mine ever dies (Big IF at the rate it's lasting!), I will be hitting up Craigslist.

Edit:  found my same grill on MN. Craigslist for $75!:
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/hsh/4381242439.html


----------



## demosthenes9 (Mar 18, 2014)

bigbirdk said:


> Please do, Sir! Very appreciated!


Done.


----------



## wcassell (Mar 20, 2014)

Demosthenes9 said:


> Bigbird,
> 
> When it comes time to replace the flavorizer (diffuser) bars again, there is a guy on Ebay who sells custom ones made  of 304 stainless steel, same as Weber, but higher gauge (16) .   They are better and more durable than the ones from Weber.  They are less expensive as well.    I've gotten them for all my Webers (including my Craigslist rescues) and couldn't be happier.  If you want, I can PM you a link to the seller.


I'd be interested in the PM as well.  Love my Weber, 13 years and still cooks like new.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Mar 20, 2014)

wcassell said:


> I'd be interested in the PM as well.  Love my Weber, 13 years and still cooks like new.


PM sent.


----------



## bkbuilds (Mar 24, 2014)

I have always had cheap grills growing up. After a year they would get all wobally and need to be tightened up and would start to show signs of rusting. Year two they would be all wobbally again and the rust would be killing the machine, year 3 it would need replaced. After I got married I bought a Weber Genesis natural gas grill. The difference has been night and day. This will be my 5th year with the unit and I haven't had to do a thing to it. The grates are still perfect, the body is perfect. Nothing needs tightened, and I've never ever run out of gas in the middle of a grilling. I will admit that the diffusers are starting to show some rust and will need replaced this year. But had I bought a el'cheap o I would have already had to replace it at least once. So at $100-$200 a pop I would be in say $300 on cheap grills so far, in another couple years my TCO (Total cost of ownership) on the Weber will be lower then cheap grills.

A few weeks ago a friend talked my wife an I into buying the same smoker they had because it was cheap and "works great, we smoke everything in it". Brinkman 2 door ECB. So far I've spent $100 on the smoker itself, $20 to replace the coal tray, $25 on a new water pan, $20 on oven gasket, $20 on adhesive. I'm already $185 into this thing and its still a POS. Our friend came over with his family and brought his ECB and he was going to teach me how to use it. Even though we bought the same model you could see how Brinkman and gone even cheaper on the construction since he bought his. His door latches were better and his coal tray with larger but still had nowhere for the ash to fall out of the tray. At the end of the day, I was still left extremely frustrated with this smoker, either today or tomorrow I will be going to buy a WSM 18.5. The ECB's next assignment might be holding targets for target practice. I don't even think I want it for my camper.


----------



## oddball (Mar 27, 2014)

My current grill is a Brinkman.  It's a solid, two chamber charcoal model.  I've had to replace both grills once.  I've had it for 10 years now, possibly 12.  I'm getting a replacement this year as the ash tray is finally rusted through.  It likely would have lasted much longer, but the squirrels liked to eat through the cover so I stopped covering it.  It was purchased from Sam's Club. 

>> http://www.brinkmann.net/products/details.aspx?item=810-3245-0


----------



## Lipsmacker45 (Feb 17, 2019)

wade b said:


> I have been researching for a new grill.  I know Weber is a great brand but I just cannot justify the cost.  I keep hearing how Char Broil, Brinkman, etc. and other cheaper brands are trash.  But I am looking to replace a Char Broil that we've been using without issue for the last 9 years.  I have replaced the burners and heat plate.  If that's trash, how long are these Webers lasting?  What is the life expectancy?
> 
> It is time for a new heat plate again and I was thinking of updating my home unit and sending this one (with new heat plate) up to the cabin where we currently only have a charcoal grill.
> 
> Here is the new Char Broil I am looking at.  http://www.lowes.com/pd_503219-82210-463449914_1z0wekx+1z0yfmt+1z140vp__?productId=50086050&Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1&currentURL=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&page=1&facetInfo=Yes|Char-Broil



I’ve had various brands of grills over the years and replaced burners, heat plates and rusted grates. To me the cost is irrelevant until to get up to the $1500+ range then this shifts of course. That said, I will only own stainless steel gas grills going forward and frankly the lower the price the better. Charbroil used to not be a very high quality brand, but I’ve found their investment in quality products the last few years to be excellent. They remain a value alternative, but with consistently better products. This one you are looking at is a fine choice. Charbroil makes a quality cover too.  Keep it covered and you will get your money’s worth.


----------



## mike243 (Feb 17, 2019)

Did you notice that thread was almost 5 years old? maybe another 5 before we find out what he ended up with lol


----------



## newsmokerky (Feb 17, 2019)

I had a charbroil from Lowe's that lasted 3 years.  I grill a lot, 2 times a week on average year round.  I've had my Weber Genesis for 12 years now.  It stays outside, year round.  I've replaced the grates twice under warranty.  Replaced the burners once under warranty.  I've replaced the flavorizer bars multiple times, twice on my own dime.  They are great grills, and I'll get another one when this one becomes unusable.


----------



## Lipsmacker45 (Feb 19, 2019)

mike243 said:


> Did you notice that thread was almost 5 years old? maybe another 5 before we find out what he ended up with lol


I missed that.  LOL!  Good to look for next time.


----------



## phatbac (Feb 20, 2019)

weber kettle -$90 expect to last 10-20 years --- can grill, smoke, 2-zone, vortex, rotisserie --whatever you want

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## tag0401 (Apr 19, 2019)

I have seen grills last a few years to many years, If you have a place to keep it out of the weather and clean the gunk every once and a while a cheaper one will last you, as far as a Weber goes, I have a friend that has one that is close to 20 years old(kept covered and out of the weather). 

After typing all of this I see this is a very old post, LOL my two cents for the next grill purchase haha


----------



## Inscrutable (Apr 19, 2019)

The question may be how long can this thread last? 

I generally try to get the best quality with fewer bells/whistles. Have an all stainless (think it’s all 304) Vidalia 440, 10 yrs old. Just ordered new burners, another set of flavor baffles, an igniter, and push button. I don’t yet need all but Vidalia has gone out of business and only found one set of some of these items. The carcass and SS grate look like they will outlive me. 
(The BGE will too.)


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 19, 2019)

I realize this is an old thread, but FWIW, I am still using the Weber Genesis that I bought in 1995. I've replaced a lot of parts, but it still looks and works almost as well as when I got it, almost a quarter century ago. It is outside all the time, with a short cover over the box and grill.












Weber_00_zpsdse2akys.jpg



__ johnmeyer
__ Jan 24, 2016


----------



## mike243 (Apr 20, 2019)

I will always buy Weber if I have a choice


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 21, 2019)

mike243 said:


> I will always buy Weber if I have a choice


Agree. I can still get parts for this 25-year-old unit. When it finally bites the dust, I'll upgrade to the Weber Summit which many in this forum have recommended, and which looks to me to be a wonderful design.


----------



## hawtsauc3 (May 12, 2019)

New grills are trash. Growing up in the 90s, Char-Broil was on par with Weber for quality. Having owned 2 Char-Broils I can tell you they’re built for 3-5 year use and no part support.


----------



## dward51 (May 13, 2019)

johnmeyer said:


> Agree. I can still get parts for this 25-year-old unit. When it finally bites the dust, I'll upgrade to the Weber Summit which many in this forum have recommended, and which looks to me to be a wonderful design.



I have a Summit S-670 (the big one) and love it.  Watch craigslist and other local sale circulars.  I picked up a spotless one the prior owner had maybe used 5 times (and cleaned it back to "new" every time) for $1,000 a few years back.  He paid $2,800 for it and was moving to PA for a new job.  It was too big for him to take with him so he sold it and was getting a Egg when he got up there.  Bought it in 2009 and 10 years later I still love it (for a gasser).  Built like a tank and the kids will probably inherit it.


----------

